# How About A July M & G??



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

PrtyMolusk said:


> howdy-
> 
> OK, what's the date and venue for the 'traditional' M-N-G?


Monday, July 25 Marinelli's.......Geez  

Git-R-done


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

do they have fishing out back of marinellis? :evilsmile or does Paul just not want to part with any of those muskellunge steaks?


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

I'll be there at 1445 hrs. to stake our claim....anybody want to help me out on the 'early' shift? 

(BTW, for the benefit of Mike and others, that's 2:45 PM...  )

Has anyone advised Marinelli's / Deadbird / Kevin ?

Addendum: Just PM'd Johnny........


----------



## The Dog House (Nov 8, 2004)

Ok, it's been eon's since I've been out South River Road.

Is Marinelli's a business out there or someone house?
Yea, yea, go ahead and beat up a new guy. Go ahead... 

Seriously though. I'm in.......
I have 1/2 a clue as to where it is I'll be, but I'll be there none the less....


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Marinellis is a restaurant/lounge at the south east corner of I-75 and 12 mile. Looking forward to meetiing you.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

ESOX said:


> Marinellis is a restaurant/lounge at the south east corner of I-75 and 12 mile. Looking forward to meetiing you.


AW c'mon Paul, what ever happened to the tradition of sending the new guys to that male friendly bar in Royal Oak.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

LMAO. Last time I left the zoo we saw more wildlife on Washington than we ever saw inside. "Look Daddy, that guy has hair that looks like a rainbow.":yikes: Kid never mentioned the nipple rings, pierced eyebrows, nose, belly etc..


----------



## The Dog House (Nov 8, 2004)

Ok, then I'll be there earlier than I thought. 75 & 12mile is a lot closer to work.
As opposed to HE on SRR, which is not......

Thanks Esox, I'd have been driving back and forth from the launch to Mt Clemans looking for a group of guy's.... lol

So I take it since it's a gin mill there's nothing that needs to be brought.

See you all then...... 

Oh yea, I'll be the big, ugly, bald guy with a lost look and a silver bullet in my hand....
CH


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The Dog House said:


> Oh yea, I'll be the big, ugly, bald guy with a lost look and a silver bullet in my hand....
> CH


You'll fit right in. LOL



]When you walk in the door, just keep walking straight ahead to the guys by the windows on 12 mile who are having too much fun. All the other patrons will be cowering in the corner furthest from us waiting for the guys in the white coats to come get us as we laugh hysterically.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Actually DH,

We'll be meeting at a bar in Royal Oak called "Bottoms up", just go to the group of guys in the back corner and call out _"Trouttime!!!!"_ 

P.S. We usually wear our leather camo


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Neal said:


> Actually DH,
> 
> We'll be meeting at a bar in Royal Oak called "Bottoms up", just go to the group of guys in the back corner and call out _"Trouttime!!!!"_
> 
> P.S. We usually wear our leather camo


Don't forget your photo album Neal! :yikes:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Here's what we look like:


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Neal said:


> Actually DH,
> 
> We'll be meeting at a bar in Royal Oak called "Bottoms up", just go to the group of guys in the back corner and call out _"Trouttime!!!!"_
> 
> P.S. We usually wear our leather camo


 Good thing Trouttime has a sense of humor  :lol: I'll try and be there...haven't met up with anyone since the White Lake Outing, sounds fun!


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I have to work until 2100 hrs. on the 25th. but I just may be able to sneak out a few hrs. early.  . Bring on the boooombas!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Don't forget your photo album Neal! :yikes:


Well thanks for the reminder Mr. Helper.......Hey, Don't you owe me a beer :16suspect


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Just the way I remember you all. What a great group! I might be able to help ya out with that beer. not exactly my kind of place. If I can get there early so has to get my back to the wall...... MAYBE! :lol:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Neal said:


> Actually DH,
> 
> We'll be meeting at a bar in Royal Oak called "Bottoms up", just go to the group of guys in the back corner and call out _"Trouttime!!!!"_
> 
> P.S. We usually wear our leather camo


Now I understand why I received that brown envelope addressed to Trouttime in the mail.

It was from Bottoms Up Annual "Ram & Jam" but just contained pictures of Neal and his "Playmates" :yikes: 

Better find another Alias Neal and Frank reserve me a seat up against the wall as well :evilsmile


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I was wondering when the Ontario wilderness fish camp entertainment was going to speak up for himself.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

ESOX said:


> I was wondering when the Ontario wilderness fish camp entertainment was going to speak up for himself.


Yeah....Talk about a _Royal Mountie_


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Neal said:


> Yeah....Talk about a _Royal Mountie_


Hey we did see some of those.....................................
but those pictures of you were of a Royal Mounting  :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

trouttime said:


> Hey we did see some of those.....................................
> but those pictures of you were of a Royal Mounting  :lol:


 
I think they took those pictures while on a white water rafting trip in W Virginia with three other guys and a couple of real friendly locals showed up.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Sounds like it's gonna be the night to wear those official M-S.com camo leather thongs with internal habanero sauce spritzers! WHEEE HOOO! Bring it on, Big Daddy, and don't forgit yer spurs!!! :yikes:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Neal said:


> Here's what we look like:




Neal if your photoshop skills are any indication of your technical prowess....I can see why so many people comment about your company website!!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

BTW I will be at Marinellis on the 25th (early shift as well). Somebody has to keep an eye on Les!

If anybody else can make it early as well I would be grateful...last time he spent an hour showing off his toenail collection!.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-



NEMichsportsman said:


> BTW I will be at Marinellis on the 25th (early shift as well). Somebody has to keep an eye on Les!
> 
> If anybody else can make it early as well I would be grateful...last time he spent an hour showing off his toenail collection!.


Cool, Joel! BTW, I've got some interesting belly-button lint I want you to check out......


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i must be a glutton for punishment, but i'm gonna try to make this one. work at 11 and van ****, so its not much of a drive....


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Cool MSU can wait to hear your Texan slurr. possibly show the bar maids some of your new 2 step mooves or start a line dance with them. Don't forget to take the rifle out of the back of your trucks window- This is Michigan.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

-bump-


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

Last week was my last trip to Mexico for work....  I am offical back in the states full time.... I will be ready for a couple few beers by than... bottles of Blue for $1.00 on Mondays...  bring your thrist for Canada with you...


----------



## FISHLESS OF PH (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm in. I can be there about 4:00


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> I'll be there at 1445 hrs. to stake our claim....anybody want to help me out on the 'early' shift?
> 
> (BTW, for the benefit of Mike and others, that's 2:45 PM...  )


Damn foreign time. Had to use that crap while charting for the captain's test. I think I got the hang of it. But still say "its Ssttuuuuuuupid" :lol:

I'll se if I can make it. 

BTW, you can now address me as "Captain Mike" :yikes:


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Mike I'd like to chat with you about your Capt. lic. what was involved . how long it good for ect. hope you can make it.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ed Michrina said:


> Mike I'd like to chat with you about your Capt. lic. what was involved . how long it good for ect. hope you can make it.


Ed, I took a class with Great Lakes Charter school on South River rd. and tested there too. Capt. Mel is the main teacher. Lic. is good for 5 years and renewable every 5 years. Thier next class starts in Sept. and I think they have 1 per month thoughout the fall and winter months. I'll try and bring some info for you.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Thanx Mike.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

I should be able to make it on the 25th too................ Al :chillin:


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Im in for some icy cold beer and a calzone.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

got some celebratin' to do !!!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

FIJI said:


> got some celebratin' to do !!!


What?

I'm in for Monday...


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

....I COULD tell ya....but then Id have to KILL ya :evil:


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

I hope to make it for a little while. I have some surgery tomorrow and if that goes well I'll be up for some boomba's!! Just have to make sure I'm off the pain pills by then  .


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Uh Oh!.........What have I done? It may have been that last shot of Crown Royal "for da road" we had. Les? Les?? Helllooo Les!!! :yikes:


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-



Mags said:


> Uh Oh!.........What have I done? It may have been that last shot of Crown Royal "for da road" we had. Les? Les?? Helllooo Les!!! :yikes:


Ah-ha! So that's what did me in......   

Here's the roll call; better late than never....

Dead Bird - Johnny
(Member yet to be named) - Mark
NEMIsportsman - Joel
Gone Fishing - John
Bryon - Bryon
two lovely young ladies, Miss Makenzie and Miss Sarah
MSUiceman - Steve (with a remarkable _lack_ of a Texas accent!)
Trouttime - Sean
Mags - Rich
AL D - Al
kbkrause - Kevin
Melon - Mike

Pics were great (thanks, Sean!) as was the conversation.

Let's not do the next one on $1.00 Blue night, OK? Was in no shape to drive home, and in even less shape to go to work. Awoke at 0430, which is two hours late, so I had to burn a vacation day. Worst part is listening to my wife when she awoke to find me crumpled on the recliner.... :yikes: 

My God, maybe I'm not able to party like I used to....???!!!???


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!say it ain't so! :yikes: my dreams shattered  How the MIGHTY have fallen..my God, whats next?  Esox not catchin musky? finding out there is No santa claus? tubejig not getting limits? Neal giving up his Bow?..........................Dern, I need a drink! :evilsmile


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHEM!!!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

(Oh yeah.....  )

Neal........Neal

Sorry, man, you ARE on my list of attendees....

Just an _unintentional _ slip on my part, I swear it.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> (Oh yeah.....  )
> 
> ...


You cut me deep man!!!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Oh, the _shame!!!_ 

It'll never happen again, I swear!!!


----------

